# WoD mit Phenom II 965BE



## Tharganoth (25. Dezember 2014)

Hi liebe Leser/innen,

ich würde gerne WoD auch auf meinem Zweitrechner spielen und wüsste gerne, ob da jemand mit eigenen Erfahrungen sagen kann, wie gut das auf dem betagten Rechner noch lüppt, ganz besonders im Raid.

Benchmarks mit einem PII sind nirgends zu finden, aber wenn ein FX 4XXX als Mindestanforderung gilt sollte der 965 das eigentlich auch packen.

Übertakten der NB ist Mainboardbedingt (GA-970A-UD3) nur bedingt möglich.

Ansonsten sind 8GB RAM und eine HD 6870 verbaut.



Danke


----------



## Cinnayum (25. Dezember 2014)

In einem ähnlichen PC mit 965er + HD5850 (bzw. später GTX670) lief Panda mit 20-50FPS.

Hauptstädte und Raids natürlich am unteren Ende der Skala.
Spielbar ja, aber eine spezielle Freude wars nicht.

Ich würde die Effekte herunterstellen, dann isses ganz spielbar.
Tödlich sind Recount, UI-Totalumbauten, Kantenglättung und andere Spielereien. Die solltest du ausstellen.

Die CPU wurde "leider" vor WoD gg. einen i5-3570K (4GHz getauscht). Investition ~200€ inkl. Board.
Nun sinds (mit der schon länger verbauten GTX670) 60FPS und unter 50-55 droppt es auch nirgends mehr.
RAM sind übrigens nur 4GB.


----------



## Tharganoth (25. Dezember 2014)

Alles klar, das hilft mir schon mal weiter, danke 

Ist ja sozusagen "nur" der Backuprechner, von daher wären 20-50 FPS super, mit etwas OC sind vielleicht sogar die Framedrops auszuhalten.


----------



## Markzzman (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab deinen Prozessor selbst jeden Phenomm II gehabt mit allen möglichen Grafikkarten.

Ich kann nur auf meine Sig hinweisen und auf http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-8350-wow-durchgaengig-40-fps-erzielen-5.html
Meinen letzten Post dort.

Will keine Werbung machen.
Aber im Falle WoW hilft ein Intel Prozessor und eine nVidia GPU.

Auch für kleines Geld 

Gesunde und ruhige Feiertage euch !

Ciao


----------

